# Little Johnny



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A teacher in New York asked her 6th grade class how many of them were Obama
fans. 

Not really knowing what an Obama fan was, but wanting to be liked by the
teacher, all the kids raised their hands except for Little Johnny. 

The teacher asked Little Johnny why he decided to be different... again. 

Little Johnny said, 'Because I'm not an Obama fan.' 

The teacher said, 'Why aren't you an Obama fan?' 

Johnny said, 'Because I'm a Republican.' 

The teacher asked why he's a Republican. Little Johnny answered, 'Well, My
Mom's a Republican and my Dad's a Republican, so I'm a Republican.' 

The teacher asks, 'If your Mom was a moron and your Dad was an idiot, what
would that make you?' 

With a big smile, Little Johnny replied, 'That Would make me an Obama fan.' 

(I always liked Little Johnny!)


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good one. I like little Johnny too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great 220 !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny stuff 220..Gotta love little Johnny.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Little johnnie and the perfect answer. Good one!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

omg after calving last night with almost no sleep and a hard day today... that i really needed


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Out of the mouths of babes... Good one 220


----------

